# Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

					Aquatuning hat neue Hardtube-Rohre unter der hauseigenen Marke Aquacool veröffentlicht, die in diesem Fall aus Borosilikatglas bestehen. Das soll im System schick aussehen, hat allerdings den Nachteil, dass die Rohre nicht nachträglich verformt werden können. Besitzer einer Wasserkühlung müssen ihr System daher gut planen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*


----------



## geist4711 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

man kann glasrohre auch biegen, aber da reicht dann kein heissluftfön für, da muss man dann doch einen gasbrenner nehmen und auch wissen wie man so ein glasrohr erhitzt damit es nicht reisst oder springt beim erhitzen. 
ohne kenntnisse in der glasbearbeitung(lehrgang zb beim glasbläser) würde ich mich da nicht drann trauen, weil glas auch gerne erst später im betrieb springt wenn sich nach dem erhitzen/biegen spannung im glas aufgebaut hat.....

mfg
robert


----------



## shootme55 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Eine Glasbläserausbildung würd ich jetzt dafür nicht voraussetzen, aber es ist schon sehr aufwändig. Wir haben im Chemie-Labor damals in der Schule auch Glaskörper für unsere Zwecke angepasst über dem Bunsenbrenner, und mit ein wenig Übung klappt das schon recht gut. Am Anfang haben wir nur Röhren gebogen und Pipetten gezogen, aber später auch Kühlschlangen und Blasen, was dann von einigen Kollegen später in Verbindung mit einem Erlenmeyer- oder Titrierkolben eine ausgezeichnete Bong ergab. Wegen den Spannungen muss man das Material sowieso nochmal anlassen...

Was ich mich eher frage: Wo ist der große Vorteil gegenüber den Acrylröhren (abgesehen von Ego-bedingten Vorteilen)?


----------



## sok904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Es ist genau diese Beständigkeit gegenüber Chemikalien die du ja aus deinen Laborzeiten kennst die Boro-Silikatglas auszeichnen. Keine Abfärbungen von farbigen Zusätzen, keine temperatur-bedingten Größenveränderungen, kratzfest, relativ Bruchsicher.

Da sind deine Kollegen nicht als einzige drauf gekommen. Faszinierend wie sehr sich da die Bong Industrie von der Chemie Industrie hat beeinflussen lassen. Bongs sehen heutzutage aus als kämen sie direkt aus dem Chemiezubehör. Mit Schlangekühlern, Perkolat-Kühlern etc. etc.


----------



## Pu244 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Die Frage ist eher warum man das überhaupt macht, man holt sich eine enorme Bruchgefahr ins Gehäuse, die Vorteile kann man wohl ausspielen oder kühlt hier jemand seine CPU mit Salzsäure oder Benzol? Das einzige das mir noch einfallen würde wäre die UV Beständigkeit, allerdings kann man den Schlauch da auch einfach schwarz anmalen oder mit Isolierband umwickeln. Gegenüber einem normalem Schlauch hat das ganze einfach nur Nachteile.

Aber gut, Modder sind ja ein recht seltsames Völkchen, da wird dann für einen Kabelsatz, der mit Stoff umwickelt ist, mehr ausgegeben als für das ganze Netzteil.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Boro-Glas bricht auch net schnell als Acryl. Ist halt sau schwer zu verarbeiten für den 08/15-User, aber das ist sicher auch nicht die Zielgruppe


----------



## Deimos (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Naja, gross verarbeitet werden muss da ja nichts. Gibt bereits 90 Grad gewinkelte Stücke zu kaufen, insofern muss da nicht Hand angelegt werden.

Sehe den Vorteil ggü. Acryl aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Und wenn man zwei 90Grad Winkel braucht. 
Und kürzen kann man die auch nicht mal eben so...Dremel und passende Trennscheibe ist ein muss. Für richtige Modder aber schick!


----------



## Bandicoot (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

 Ich arbeite jeden Tag damit im Labor, solche Rohre.... in allen Varianten liegen hier auf Lager. Aber die in PC wäre mir zu heikel. 
Die Glasröhre ist zwar etwas Bruchfester als normales Glas, aber so wie das Spannung bekommt oder blöd wo anschlägt ist es hin. 
Zumindest beim Einbau sollte sehr vorsichtig vorgegangen werden. Schneiden oder kürzen ist schwierig ohne passendes Werkzeug.

Aber wenn der Aufwand geglückt ist, sehen Flüssigkeiten unter Licht darin richtig Schick aus.


----------



## shootme55 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*



sok904 schrieb:


> Es ist genau diese Beständigkeit gegenüber Chemikalien die du ja aus deinen Laborzeiten kennst die Boro-Silikatglas auszeichnen. Keine Abfärbungen von farbigen Zusätzen, keine temperatur-bedingten Größenveränderungen, kratzfest, relativ Bruchsicher.
> 
> Da sind deine Kollegen nicht als einzige drauf gekommen. Faszinierend wie sehr sich da die Bong Industrie von der Chemie Industrie hat beeinflussen lassen. Bongs sehen heutzutage aus als kämen sie direkt aus dem Chemiezubehör. Mit Schlangekühlern, Perkolat-Kühlern etc. etc.



Ok ich drück es anders aus: welchen PRAKTISCHEN Vorteil hat man damit? Mir fällt jetzt keiner ein der seine Wakü mit Schwefelsäure füllt. Un die Verfärbungen können sich am Glas auch ablagern. Dann kann man aber putzen, bei Acryl tauscht man.

Übrigens: Die Bong-Idee haben auch wir damal von der Industrie abgeschaut, man hatte als Schüler eben kein Geld für eine richtige.


----------



## sok904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Boro ist halt der Trend. Da kann man sagen was man will. Sieht man ja bei den AGBs, wird ständig nach gefragt obs die bald auch alle in Borosilikatglas gibt. 
Warum dann nicht auch Hard-Tubes?
Ist nichts für mich, aber wenn man beides nebeneinander ansieht glaube ich schon das das Glas schicker aussieht.

Preis und Material haben eine ganz klare Zielgruppe. Enthusiast Modder und solche die es werden wollen. Für die ist das sicher ne ganz dolle Kiste. 

Edit: Zu der Bong Geschichte. Hab gerad aktuell eine da die ich zu nem AGB umbaue. Hoffe ich bin bald damit fertig, dann gibts dazu auch Bilder. Und die ist auch aus Borosilikatglas


----------



## Deimos (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Und wenn man zwei 90Grad Winkel braucht.
> Und kürzen kann man die auch nicht mal eben so...Dremel und passende Trennscheibe ist ein muss. Für richtige Modder aber schick!


Schon, aber etwas Arbeit darf man ja schon investieren, wenn man seinen PC moddet.  Schliesslich biegen sich auch Acrylrohre nicht von alleine, man braucht ein Heissluftgebläse, usw.

Ich plane momentan den nächsten Umbau auf Chrom-Rohre. Da wird biegen auch kein Spass...


----------



## DividedStates (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Gerade Röhren treiben den Umsatz von Fittings und Unions an. An solchen Glasrohren kann man gleich mehrfach verdienen.

Ich mag den klaren Glas von Glas, aber ich mag auch den Gedanken meine Euronen beisammen zu halten.


----------



## shootme55 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Chromröhren? Also Edelstahl? Wie biegst die? Füllen mit Blei und Pitch oder Sand?


----------



## Deimos (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Ich bin noch nicht sicher. Die sinnvollste Variante wären verchromte Messingrohre.
Da ich aber über Kollegen und Arbeit Zugang zu industrieller Metallbearbeitung habe, ist das noch offen.


----------



## shootme55 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Bei verchromten Messing würd ich eher dazu tendieren normale Messingpipes zu nehmen und dann wenn alles passt schleifen, polieren, entfetten und in die Galvanik deines vertrauens bringen. Verchromte Rohre biegen ist echt sch**** weil die doch sehr harte Chromschicht dann gern abplatzt. Auf jeden Fall noch besser als Glas.


----------



## Johnny05 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Ich habe jetzt nicht so die WaKü-Ahnung,aber wie sieht es bei einem 90 Grad Winkel mit dem Durchfluss aus ? Ist das eher hinderlich oder gleichbleibend wie bei flexibelen Schläuchen ? Ansonsten sind die Röhren schick aber bestimmt schwer zu verarbeiten.


----------



## P2063 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht so die WaKü-Ahnung,aber wie sieht es bei einem 90 Grad Winkel mit dem Durchfluss aus ?



da der größte Durchflusswiderstand im System von den feinen Strukturen der Kühlkörper verursacht wird hat das keinen messbaren Einfluss. Also messbar vielleicht, aber definitiv nicht praxisrelevant. Vor einiger Zeit gab es hier sogar mal einen ausführlichen Test der gezeigt hat, dass die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit sich so gut wie gar nicht auf die Temperatur auswirkt. Und mit gewöhnlichem Schlauch muss man ja auch den ein oder anderen Winkel verbauen muss damit er nicht knickt, die 2-6 Winkel die man mit Hardtubes mehr hat sind da vernachlässigbar.


----------



## chaotium (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Ich bin selbst eine Hard Core Modder 

Aber bei sowas bleib ich fern. Der Aufwand ist einfach enorm. Normale Acryl oder PETG Hardtubes sehen auch schon besser aus als die Schläuche.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht so die WaKü-Ahnung,aber wie sieht es bei einem 90 Grad Winkel mit dem Durchfluss aus ? Ist das eher hinderlich oder gleichbleibend wie bei flexibelen Schläuchen ? Ansonsten sind die Röhren schick aber bestimmt schwer zu verarbeiten.



90° Winkel ändern am Durchfluss nichts. Der Durchfluss ist so oder so eines der am überschätzen Punke einer Wasserkühlung überhaupt. Die größten Faktoren die den Durchfluss bestimmen ist die Größe des Kreislaufs im Verhältniss zur Pumpenstärke und die Kühler ansich. Desto stärker die Düsenfunktion, desto feinmaschiger die Kühlfinnen am Kühler desto höher der Widerstand. Allerdings sind Kühler mit hohem Wiederstand meist auch die besseren Kühler. 

Eigentlich ist das Glas gar nicht so schwer zu verarbeiten. Ich selbst emfinde es leichter mit Glas zu arbeiten als mit Acryl/Petg. Selbst das Kürzen ist mit einem ordentlichen Dremel eine einfache Sache. Einziger Nachteil, man muss eben mit 90° Winklen leben können. Schöne Formen bekommt man mit Glas leider nicht hin.


----------



## sok904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> 90° Winkel ändern am Durchfluss nichts. Der Durchfluss ist so oder so eines der am überschätzen Punke einer Wasserkühlung überhaupt. Die größten Faktoren die den Durchfluss bestimmen ist die Größe des Kreislaufs im Verhältniss zur Pumpenstärke und die Kühler ansich. Desto stärker die Düsenfunktion, desto feinmaschiger die Kühlfinnen am Kühler desto höher der Widerstand. Allerdings sind Kühler mit hohem Wiederstand meist auch die besseren Kühler.
> 
> Eigentlich ist das Glas gar nicht so schwer zu verarbeiten. Ich selbst emfinde es leichter mit Glas zu arbeiten als mit Acryl/Petg. Selbst das Kürzen ist mit einem ordentlichen Dremel eine einfache Sache. Einziger Nachteil, man muss eben mit 90° Winklen leben können. Schöne Formen bekommt man mit Glas leider nicht hin.



Wie hier schon angesprochen wurde, gibt es ja in der Laborzubehör Produktion auch diverse Produkte aus Borosilikatglas die wesentlich extremere Formen als 90 Grad Winkel darstellen. Nehmen wir z.B. http://www.chempage.de/lexi/kuehler.jpg

Diese Kühler werden ebenfalls aus Borosilikatglas hergestellt. Ich sehe aber natürlich ein, dass hier die WaKü Hersteller nicht das Know How haben können, da die Industrie die solche Produkte herstellt, da etwas mehr Erfahrung hat.

Mit Glas, sind wesentlich komplexere Formen möglich, als mit Kunststoffen, da die Viskosität im Verarbeitungsprozess wesentlich besser ist. Dafür haben Kunststoffe natürlich andere Vorteile.

Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass wenn der Trend zum Glas weiter anhält auch im WaKü Bereich komplexere Formen Einzug halten könnten. Auch dank Firmen wie euch Eddy.


----------



## luilekwer (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Da ich zufällig Glasbläser bin, hier ein paar Klarstellungen:

- Borosilikat-Glas  dürfte so ziemlich alle anderen Materialien ausstechen, wenn es um chemische/Korrosionsbeständigkeit geht. Um Duran (Handelsname des bekanntesten Borosilikatglases der deutschen Firma Schott) tatsächlich anzugreifen muss man schon Flusssäure (HF) oder SEHR starke Laugen verwenden, bei letzteren sind Korrosions-Spuren auch erst nach einigen Jahren zu sehen. Bei destilliertem Wasser kann gar nichts passieren. Die Zusätze lagern sich vielleicht an den Wänden ab. Das macht aber nichts weil Borosilikat-Glass (im Gegensatz zu den meisten Kunststoffen) bedenkenlos in der Spülmaschine oder mittels Kukident- Tabletten gereinigt werden kann.

- zum alphacool-Produkt: finde ich für Produkte ´von der Stange` relativ teuer. Fürs gleiche Geld passt euch so ziemlich jeder Glasbläser (gibts zum Beispiel an jeder zweiten chemisch-technischen Universität und die machen auch gerne mal was nebenbei) die Röhren auch für euer System in allen erdenklichen Formen/Winkeln usw an. Außerdem gibts dann auch keine Reduzierung des Innendurchmesser (die Röhren von alphacool sehen ein wenig so aus, als ob man das dort nicht behaupten könnte). Positiv ist dort allerdings die Endbearbeitung, geschliffen und sauber entgratet.

- zum Selbermachen: Borosilikatglas wird mit Gas-Sauerstoff-Brennern verabeitet, die gerne mal 2000 Grad Celsius Hitze und Energie fürs Heizen eines Ein-Familien-Hauses erzeugen. Aus eigener schmerzlicher Erfahrung im ersten Lehrjahr kann ich dem Laien nur raten: Finger weg! Ein Bunsenbrenner reicht übrigens eigentlich nicht aus (geht zwar auch, wenns sein muss, aber eine saubere Biegung ist dann nochmal deutlich schwerer zu erreichen). Die Berabeitung ist auch nicht ganz einfach - gerade wenn es darum geht den Innnendurchmesser der Röhren beim Biegen zu erhalten. Außerdem muss Borosilikat-Glass nach der Heißbearbeitung in einem Temper-Ofen restentspannt werden, sonst droht Bruchgefahr!

- zur Bruchgefahr im allgemeinen: solange die Röhren restentspannt sowie spannungsfrei verbaut sind und innerhalb des Gehäuses liegen, dürfte die Bruchgefahr sehr gering sein. Borosilikatglas ist tatsächlich etwas stoßbeständiger (und vor allem deutlich beständiger gegen Temperaturschwankungen) als z.B. Soda-lime Glass. Allerdings zieht es gegenüber vielen Kunststoffen den Kürzeren.

Hoffe diese kurzen Anmerkungen helfen ein wenig weiter


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

@sok904
Es hat ja niemand behauptet, dass man keine anderen Formen machen kann. Nur werden wir sicherlich keine Formen anbieten welche die "Masse" nicht nutzt. Die "Masse" benötigt lediglich 90° Winkel, sonst nichts. Bestenfalls noch 45°, aber selbst das ist eine Ausnahme.  Wenn 10 Leute einen 30° Winkel brauchen, können wir das nicht anbieten, da kostet ja schon die EAN Nummer mehr als es . Dazu noch die Verpackung ect. Das macht einfach keinen Sinn. Das hat nichts mit "Erfahrung" zu tun, sondern eifnach mit der Nachfrage. 
Das ein ausgefuchster Modder hier andere Formen möchte und benötigt, der muss sich das eben bei einem Glasbläser herstellen lassen. Dagegen spricht ja nichts 

Wenn eine größere Nachfrage nach anderen Formen bestehen sollte, kann man ja immer noch etwas nachreichen. Aber man startet ja immer erstmal mit der "Basis"


----------



## sok904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @sok904
> Es hat ja niemand behauptet, dass man keine anderen Formen machen kann. Nur werden wir sicherlich keine Formen anbieten welche die "Masse" nicht nutzt. Die "Masse" benötigt lediglich 90° Winkel, sonst nichts. Bestenfalls noch 45°, aber selbst das ist eine Ausnahme.  Wenn 10 Leute einen 30° Winkel brauchen, können wir das nicht anbieten, da kostet ja schon die EAN Nummer mehr als es . Dazu noch die Verpackung ect. Das macht einfach keinen Sinn. Das hat nichts mit "Erfahrung" zu tun, sondern eifnach mit der Nachfrage.
> Das ein ausgefuchster Modder hier andere Formen möchte und benötigt, der muss sich das eben bei einem Glasbläser herstellen lassen. Dagegen spricht ja nichts
> 
> Wenn eine größere Nachfrage nach anderen Formen bestehen sollte, kann man ja immer noch etwas nachreichen. Aber man startet ja immer erstmal mit der "Basis"




Dem kann ich nicht widersprechen. Deshalb ja auch mein Ansatz, dass hier in Zukunft mehr Nachfrage entstehen wird. Das war mehr meine Hoffnung als eine Prognose.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Lach.. Hoffnung.... das erinnert mich an ein Battlestar Galactica Zitat "Das hoffen wir alle" 

Ihr werdet dieses Jahr noch mit einigen Neuheiten erschlagen, da werden diese HardTubes am Ende eher nur eine Randerscheinung in dieser Geschichte sein  Aber vielleicht entwickelt sich ja ein regelrechter Boom darum, dann steht Alphacool natürlich bereit


----------



## luilekwer (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> 90° Winkel ändern am Durchfluss nichts. Der Durchfluss ist so oder so eines der am überschätzen Punke einer Wasserkühlung überhaupt. Die größten Faktoren die den Durchfluss bestimmen ist die Größe des Kreislaufs im Verhältniss zur Pumpenstärke und die Kühler ansich. Desto stärker die Düsenfunktion, desto feinmaschiger die Kühlfinnen am Kühler desto höher der Widerstand. Allerdings sind Kühler mit hohem Wiederstand meist auch die besseren Kühler.
> 
> Eigentlich ist das Glas gar nicht so schwer zu verarbeiten. Ich selbst emfinde es leichter mit Glas zu arbeiten als mit Acryl/Petg. Selbst das Kürzen ist mit einem ordentlichen Dremel eine einfache Sache. Einziger Nachteil, man muss eben mit 90° Winklen leben können. Schöne Formen bekommt man mit Glas leider nicht hin.




Ja stimmt, schöne Formen sind mit Glas leider wirklich nicht zu machen ...


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*



luilekwer schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, schöne Formen sind mit Glas leider wirklich nicht zu machen ...



Den Beitrag verstehe ich im Bezug auf den laufenden Kontext nicht. Es hat ja niemand behauptet man könne keine schönen Formen machen nur der Anwender zu Hause kann das normalerweise mit dem was er an Werkzeug hat nicht. So eine Anzeige wie du hier zeigst kostet - mit Leuchtmittel - schnell einen mittleren 4 stelligen Betrag (je nach Größe).


----------



## Chukku (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Wie schaut es beim Trennen des Glases eigentlich mit dem Glasstaub aus?
Ist der in irgendeiner Form besonders gesundheitsschädlich oder reicht eine gewöhnliche Staubmaske aus (falls überhaupt nötig?)

Dann muss ich mir anschliessend nur noch drüber Gedanken machen, welchen Raum ich mit dem Zeug zusiffe... Küche, Esszimmer, Wohnzimmer und Schlafzimmer fallen irgendwie aus.. bleibt nur das Gästezimmer übrig xD


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Schutzbrille und Staubmaske sind ein muss beim verarbeiten! Am besten auf dem Balkon oder der Terrasse schneiden, dann haste den super feinen Staub auch nicht in der Wohnung.


----------



## chaotium (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Es gibt auch Glasschneider, die keinen Staub verursachen ^^


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Hardtube: Wakü-Rohre aus Borosilikatglas zum hohen Preis*

Diese funktionieren 1. nur sehr schlecht...bei dem 13mm Rohr geht es gerade so. Aber anphasen muss man dann immer noch, was wieder ein Schleifmittel voraus setzt, da sonst die Dichtungen instant im Eimer sind. Bei den Rohrschneidern entstehen auch gerne Abplatzungen oder das Rohr bricht direkt. Da ist der Umgang mit dem Dremel und einer Diamantscheibe wesentlich einfacher und man muss ja eh schleifen.

Habe ich selbst schon alles durch und mittlerweile gut 100m Boro-Rohre verarbeitet...ich steh auch den Stoff. XD


----------

